# Stark 3 1/2 repair



## steamer (Apr 29, 2012)

I have an associate at work who wanted a chuck back plate installed on a old Stark Lathe. In addition, the oil cups are pretty much toast, and seeing as they were originally supposed to be wick oilers....and he's not much of a "mechanical" type...I installed some Nathan 161 nickel plated oilers with 1/4=32 threaded adapters that I single point threaded.  All he needs to do now is make sure he turns them on.

The second Nathan needed a new cork seal ring...so I wipped up a punch and made a new one.  OK that's all set.

The spindle nose is 1 3/8-10....kinda oddball....but not too bad.

Next, I need to make a clamp bolt for the 0XA tool post and drill the clearance holes for the new 4 jaw chuck.

I need to finish this later today...so I'll take some photo's ...cute little lathe ...about 6 1/4" swing.....I also need to get it out of my shop!


Dave


----------



## steamer (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok here's some pictures of the old girl

Cute little thing




























Dave


----------

